# Another One Of Those 'reveal' Threads.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

About a week ago, this box turned up from the States.










I had been waiting nervously for about a fortnight for it to arrive...the watch on top may give you a clue as to what may be inside....



















Ever since I bought the watch, I had been after one of these to complete the look. After a couple of weeks of fruitless searching, another, very well known member kindly put me onto this....










A NOS Bulova mesh. I did have to make a couple of small adjustments to make it fit.



















Really pleased with the feel and look of this now. Hope you approve!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hope you approve!


I do Roger....looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks the bees knees! :yes: Keep on humming! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Simply perfect :notworthy:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It's much nicer than the band I supplied (no band at all)!

Glad you like it Roger. Believe it or not, I STILL have two of these watches, along with a blue and grey bezel one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Roger.... Looks great.... I used to have one of those, Hawkey prised it from me ......


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Roger.... Looks great.... I used to have one of those, Hawkey prised it from me ......


Psssst! Don't tell anyone Jase......but it was SH who gave me the nod on this one.....and I don't mean Sherlock Holmes!......keep it to yerself, mate! Nod nod, wink wink, say no maw-ar!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I used to have one of those, Hawkey prised it from me ......


 :jawdrop:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> About a week ago, this box turned up from the States.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


That really does look super cool.


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

That looks awesome. My favourite Bulova model by some distance. Wish I'd have picked one up a few years ago before the prices shot up!


----------

